

Anonymous's social network - AnonPlus - is hacked. Embarrassing - zgorgonola
http://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2011/07/22/anonplus-anonymouss-social-network-is-hacked/

======
mindcrime
Jeez, for the past month or two, I feel like I'm living in a William Gibson
novel. The cyberpunk future is here, now... :-)

